# Best Food for Pup with constant loose stools?



## GSDPERRO (Nov 12, 2015)

My 14 week old pup has had loose stools since the day I got him. We have been in and out of the vets office constantly, had Giardia which was treated with flagyl, and even got him tested for EPI. (results negative) 

The vet started him on tylan powder twice a day and that firmed things up for a few days but he has now gone back to plops again. 

I had him on Orijen LBP but after talking to the breeder, who said that there had been a few pups with chicken allergies I switched him to Origen Fish. His stools did firm up a bit but this also was about the time we starting the tylan powder also so not sure what improved things but they did firm up a few days but unfortunately then went back to plops. 

I am wondering if the Orijen is too rich? 

Is there another food that would be better?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Was he tested, or treated, for SIBO?


----------



## GSDPERRO (Nov 12, 2015)

No, what tests are run for that? What is the treatment?


----------



## Jax08 (Feb 13, 2009)

Malabsorption & Bacterial Overgrowth in Dogs | VCA Animal Hospitals


----------



## Jenny720 (Nov 21, 2014)

Its possible it is the food. You would have to change foods to find out. There are a few people on here whose pups had loose stools on that orijen and many of the reviewsthat i had read. i was looking at this food when switching puppy food the breeder was feeding. I know it has very high protien for a growing large breed pups im not sure what the calcium level is in orijen. It is important to not to feed a food with high percentage of calcium, phosperous and protein in a large breed pup. It is also you can be feeding him to much. If you decide to change food change food over gradually during the course of a week. I fed fromm large bree puppy-gold (light blue bag.) was i every happy with results. If i did over feed he would get soft stool. Otherwise stools were firm. Around 14 months i switched to fromm adult grain free four star line. He is full of energy his fur is so soft and shiny and always feels clean and is at a good weight.His last bath was in november and he still smells good. There is other good food out there as well. Not every food is right for your pup what is good for some may not be good for others. Your pup is so cute by the way great picture
Dog Food Reviews and Ratings | Dog Food Advisor


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

it could also be as simple as overfeeding which will cause loose stools. Mine was one who could not take Origen. Fromm is very good. Mine who tends to loose stools does tend to do better with beef/venison foods (not so much lamb which gives him gas)


----------



## GSDPERRO (Nov 12, 2015)

I am pretty certain it is not from overfeeding. I tried him on 1 cup 3 times a day for 3 days to test this and he still had the same problem but got scary skinny. He is now eating about 1 cup 4 times a day but not gaining like he should. I can still feel very prominent the ribs and hip bones. 

I have a box of Honest Kitchen 6 ingredient food. I am wondering if I should try it now or wait until I go back to the vet for their advice? 

My vet is consulting with a GI specialist at the Vet School on this so I hope he is giving me good sound advice but I hate to bother him about this too much.


----------



## Gretchen (Jan 20, 2011)

When our dog was younger, once she got Giardia it seemed like her GI system was never the same. She tested positive for it 3x. So maybe have a retest for it.

The vet thought her loose stools were from food allergies. She ended up getting colitis. But after a lot of experimentation, I realized she just could not handle kibble - no food allergies. We started to do one meal with a dehydrated raw food called The Honest Kitchen. This helped quite a bit and eventually we just took her off kibble.

If you want to try a couple more brands of kibble, these are the two that did work the best for us: Solid Gold puppy food, Wolf Cub and Royal Canin German Shepherd Puppy food. Our dog is 5 yrs old now, and no GI issues since we started using THK and also a prepared raw food like Nature's Variety.


----------



## joeinca (Mar 19, 2015)

I've heard many stories of Orijen and loose stools. I've read it is a very high quality/rich food that some dogs don't tolerate well. I feed Fromm Gold LBP and have seen great results. It is also a high quality food. You may want to check them out. Many on this forum feed it.


----------



## LuvShepherds (May 27, 2012)

Fortiflora is a probitic powder given once a day in food. It helps after Giardia treatment. I feed Fromm Large Breed Puppy Food and now have firm stools. Be careful what treats you give, because treats can cause loose stools. You can give a tablespoon or so of canned pumpkin with each meal. It doesn't add calories. Don't overdo or stools will loosen up again.

https://www.purinaveterinarydiets.com/pet-food-nutrition/canine/products/fortiflora/


----------



## MamaofLEO (Aug 8, 2014)

If it is a food problem, maybe a short stint of bland diet may work to kick that bug or after-effect of food from your handsome pup (he is really a cutie pie, by the way!!!). My pup started with a very sensitive tummy; we did bland (rice and unseasoned, blanched chicken) for a while. We then went the Taste of the Wild GS puppy (he did not and still does not do well with any chicken-based dry food or treat, only directly cooked chicken w/rice). My pup was + for Giardia (that is, Giardiasis diarrhea) within his first few weeks with us (bland, light diet) and we were told it was from standing water; we flipped all areas of garden and backyard areas where water could stand.


----------



## Momto2GSDs (Mar 22, 2012)

Yes, Orijen is notorious for loose poops! LOL!:laugh:

I feel Orijen is a quality food, but some dogs just don't tolerate it well. We tried some while on vacation. Our girl was fine on it but our male had a horrible gut for days! It was back to purchasing raw for us while on our trip!

If this is a Chicken sensitivity (Chicken, Chicken Meal, Chicken Fat, Eggs). A lot of "Puppy" formulas contain some form of chicken, so read labels carefully.

I'd go with the Honest Kitchen LOVE (Beef) which is suitable for puppies. It has helped MANY dogs on this forum!


I'd also add a Digestive Enzyme (helps assimilate foods) and ProBiotic (keeps the good bacteria in the gut) .
Here are two human grade ingredients products:
*Sunday Sundae*: (Digestive Enzyme/ProBiotic Combo) http://ineedthat.corecommerce.com/Sunday-Sundae.html

*Digest All Plus:* (Digestive Enzyme/ProBiotic Combo) http://www.thewholisticpet.com/products/canine-product-line/digestive-support/wholistic-digest-all-plustm.html


Just as others have mentioned, sometimes the Giardia tests come back clear when they really are not. You may want to consider giving a herbal called Kocci Free which has also helped a lot of dogs on here! [ame]http://www.amazon.com/Amber-Technology-Kocci-Free/dp/B002MV9UDS[/ame]

Moms


----------

